# Boston Acoustics 2 Ohm 1100 watt 10" Subwoofer 10.5 LF



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Boston Acoustics 2 Ohm 1100 watt 10" Subwoofer

$99 + shipping...

Boston Acoustics 2 Ohm 1100 watt 10" Subwoofer - eBay (item 190507314506 end time Mar-07-11 14:41:13 PST)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

that there baby is now mine. I looked at the manual and saw it takes a tiny little box..had to try it. will go with my Boston Amps.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

JAX said:


> that there baby is now mine. I looked at the manual and saw it takes a tiny little box..had to try it. will go with my Boston Amps.


excellent sub, congrats...

it reason you like small boxes?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DAT said:


> excellent sub, congrats...
> 
> it reason you like small boxes?



well. I would like as small as possible to get the box down in size so I can put it in the car and not look stupid with a big box sitting in the back seat next to the car seat. it just doesnt look to cool. 

with the box in the trunk I am not getting the bump I am used to. 

with this sub I can build a small custom size box and work around those issues.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

theres 2 MINT 12.5Lf's on ebay now...


----------

